# Surface drive Motor



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Just got into a new duck lease and need to get a Go-Devil. I am looking for input on the pros/cons of the new surface drive motors. Thanks in advance for input. 8)


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Far superior to the old long shaft motors. Faster, smoother, quieter and handles better. and they have power tilt. We have a Mud Buddy, I like the design better than the pro drive. Also, I've heard the reverse option which is availble really isn't worth the cash.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

How about the belts!! Is this something to shy away from????? That is the only thing that bothers me.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

RAB said:


> How about the belts!! Is this something to shy away from????? That is the only thing that bothers me.


No need to worry about the belts. They work just fine.

See...... :lol:


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Mudd Motors*

If you?re going to invest the money go BIG (More Horse Power)! The surface drive runs faster than a traditional long tail but still slower than an outboard. The trade off is you can get places the outboards can?t. I run a 35 Horse Mud Buddy Hyper Drive with electric tilt and trim (A Must) and have never had an issue with the motor or belts. I do recommend running it on a Gator Trax boat or similar mudd motor hull.

Here is a boatload of Mallards (4 man limit) and the end of a successful day. Note, we usually pass on the teal and widgeon but that?s just how us Okies Roll!










Two hours after legal shooting time and time to head home. 35 horse Mudd Buddy put us where the action was.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Went check them out yesterday @ the Go-Devil place. I am debating between the 23 and 25 Hp. I got a good little tour of the place from assembly to finished product. There is no doubt this is the one i want. 8)


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Mudd Motors*



Gunners Up said:


> Note, we usually pass on the teal and widgeon but that?s just how us Okies Roll!


Ohhhhh......I see how it is. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*What the?*

Roxie,

Is it just me or does it look like those greenheads where photo shopped in?  

Anyway, those guys must have migrated through at night!  

Rich


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: What the?*



Gunners Up said:


> Is it just me or does it look like those greenheads where photo shopped in?


Nope, it's just you....LOL!

Mighty nice of y'all to let a few pass through.

Being the good neighbors that we are, we always try to do our best to insure those destructive devils don't return.


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*Super Duck Dogs*

Without some serious rain, I'm not sure that even a "GO DEVIL" will help some us in NE TX have a quality duck hunting season!!! :roll:


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*Super Duck Dogs*

Larry,
I like the looks of the "girls" as much as.....even more than that of the ducks!!!  and the "Go Devil" :lol: 

Spinner and Jazzy takin' care of business!!!


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Super Duck Dogs*



CCR said:


> Larry,
> I like the looks of the "girls" as much as.....even more than that of the ducks!!!  and the "Go Devil" :lol:
> 
> Spinner and Jazzy takin' care of business!!!


I thought you might!


----------



## ifsteve1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Whatever you buy make sure its a surface drive you can drive sitting down. In my mind this is a huge advantage over having to stand up.

Good luck.

PS - For what its worth I have the 35 hp Hyper Sport MB and love it. Now if I just had the new 45.....


----------

